# Hey LADIES! - updated on pg. 3



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Message from Cooper:

Hey ladies. :wink: You've seen all the pups showing their stuff but how about a real dog? I've got more to love, if you know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh Cooper you big stud you!! Emma is sighing over you!! :lol:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

We are going to have to put an "adult content" warning on the whole site at this rate :shock: Mo is disgusted...but feeling the peer pressure :lol: Don't make me sell my pup into the puppy (whoops bad word I guess) market! :wink:

I just noticed that Cooper is hiding his face...maybe he wants to be anonymous :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Woo hoo!!!! That is one hunka hunka burnin' love! He's too much man for my tiny girl (but she enjoys sneaking a peek).


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

LOL  I made the mistake of letting Minx and Brooke have a good look. :shock: Previously they hadn't batted an eyelid as they'd 'seen it all before' at the breeders for the first 8 mths & 13 mths of their lives. They're soooo in awe. :shock: Like 'that's what we call a REAL man' (no offence to the others)!  Cooper, you sure ARE da man! :thumbup:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

:notworthy:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

ALICE COOPER LOMBARDI!

GIT YUR BRITCHES ON RIGHT NOW!!!!

DON'T LOOK JOLIE!!!

Ahhhh yes,,, that's better..... :shock:

(i gotta admit,,,he was kinda cute..... :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Big puppy smooches from Bella  :love7:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh cooper you big hunk a love


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol: :laughing1: :laughing3: :laughing5: :laughing6: :laughing7: :laughing8: :laughing9: :happy6: :happy3: :lol: :laughing1: :laughing3: :laughing5: :laughing6: :laughing7: :laughing8: :laughing9: :happy6: :happy3:

Love the Britches!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Alright Cooper!!! :sign5:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

OMG that's all I'm going to say OMG.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Shame on you Coop........My girls are underage!  



what a stud..lol


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Paris says all the other ladies can look---as long as they don't touch! Cooper is all hers. :wink:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

To Cooper's mom....oh boy you did it again....you are way to funny :lol: :lol: Cooper is alot to love ...awesome


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

WooHoo!!! You go Coop!!!! :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> ALICE COOPER LOMBARDI!
> 
> GIT YUR BRITCHES ON RIGHT NOW!!!!


umm.... :shock: :shock: Hi Aunt Cindie!!  ummm... uhhh.....

OMAKITTY MADE ME DO IT!!!

:shock: :shock: yeah... ummm... that's what happened. OmaKitty made me do it. Yeah. OmaKitty. :shock: :shock:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney likes whatcha gots to offer Cooper...she like alot! 8)


Butterfly on the other hand, doesn't need to see anything yet. :?


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

What a ladies man haha


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

:shock: chiwi is banned from looking at pics now.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

go cooper u see we need a stud calendar


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

ROFL, great picture! I don't think Zeus has ever laid that way.!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

woeeeet woeeeeeet coop is such a sexy man  hehe 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:shock: Cooper you are such a stud muffin  :wave:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

that is too funny! And I love the undies! haha!

Cooper you are naughty! You should send that pose in to Playdog.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Cooper, you're such a manly man! :wink:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Oohh, Cooper, you rude young man!  Ivy has seen much more than a young lady should see in the past few days!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

HEY LADIES! It's Cooper again... I noticed you're all into the childporn stuff so I thought I'd post my baby photos for you. :wink: :wink: 










How's that for a hunkin' stud, huh??

Oops... I hear Mom coming... bye!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

BABY PICTURES AWWWWW look how tiny! well it seems youve matured into a very handsome and perfectly sized young man


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG You're killing me! ROFL!!!!!!!!! :laughing3: :laughing5: 

Such an adorable boy he is and LOVE the puppy pic!! Such a cutie!!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

You'll are too funny :laughing5: :laughing8: :laughing5:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwww.....what a cute baby Cooper was. No wonder he turned out to be such a stud!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> HEY LADIES! It's Cooper again... I noticed you're all into the childporn stuff so I thought I'd post my baby photos for you. :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GROUNDED.... rotest:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Aww, baby stud Cooper! That is adorable! He sure did turn out to be one awesome Chi!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> GROUNDED.... rotest:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Sorry Aunt Cindie.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > GROUNDED.... rotest:
> ...


Awwww, look at that little face :angel8: ..I knows Ma'Boy didn't mean nuthin' by it.... Just havin fun, i suppose, like the other boys.... Ah well,,,,
Aunt Cindie still loves you! :love1:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

OmaKitty said if I showed everyone my weewee that they'd like me more. I guess I got caught in one of her traps again.  

Please don't tell Mom I've been passing around doggyporn... she'd never forgive me!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I just found Bella staring at Cooper pic's...I'm not sure if this is a look of lust or if she is just dreaming of things that can't be...LOL


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Cooper you were the cutest baby, no wonder you're such a good looking guy now.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

nabi said:


> I just found Bella staring at Cooper pic's...I'm not sure if this is a look of lust or if she is just dreaming of things that can't be...LOL


One more for Bella ... Cooper says "how YOU doin'??"


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

nabi said:


> I just found Bella staring at Cooper pic's...I'm not sure if this is a look of lust or if she is just dreaming of things that can't be...LOL



Oh my gosh that face is to cool :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

:lol: :lol: That picture of Bella and the caption just crack me up.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

nabi said:


> I just found Bella staring at Cooper pic's...I'm not sure if this is a look of lust or if she is just dreaming of things that can't be...LOL


The look on Bella's face says to me "Heh heh heh,,,i just saw something i'm not supposed to see."


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

How Sexy u are Coop...i'll have to say, had Miss Lillie pantin  ....and it's not hot in here...well to me that is :lol:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I just had to have "the talk" with Minka. She said, "mommy, why don't I have a weewee like Cooper does?" She is only six months old, I didn't think I would have to have the talk until she was a year old. :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg :shock: wasn't he the cutest little puppy  

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> omg :shock: wasn't he the cutest little puppy
> 
> kisses nat


He sure was. :lol: I just fell in love with him, obviously. LOL I have to admit though, I was a bit disappointed when the white color on his chest started spreading - I loved that deep chocolate color!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

What a cute little pup.


----------

